# Where can I find friends in Dubai



## heshabaik (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi all, 

I am a new expat to Dubai and I am not social enough. 
Want to expand network and learn from others. 

Anyone know how to work it out?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

There were some on sale at the Mall of the Emirates...buy one get one free or something.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Maybe introducing yourself in the new to dubai sticky thread and posting things you like to do and what type of friends you are looking for. 

?? 

Plus there are meet ups you can keep an eye out for.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I suggest you start by posting in the appropriate thread

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...g-friends-thread-introduce-yourself-here.html

then look out for events arranged by forum members which have their own threads. Get yourself along and meet some people.

-


----------



## ultramind (Oct 24, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> There were some on sale at the Mall of the Emirates...buy one get one free or something.


nope , that was Buy 2 and get a free AED 100 voucher


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

so you are in saudi arabia but you want to learn about how to be social from dubai expats since dubai seems to be one of the more social middle east countries, right?


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

ultramind said:


> nope , that was Buy 2 and get a free AED 100 voucher


I went and bought two egyptians Were totaly over ratted, all they did was smoke shisha and kept shouting mish maoul all the time and kept getting their J's and G's mixed up ! 

Returned them and got to a pair of pakis instead. Helped around with all manual labour around the house plus drove taxis in their free time :tongue1:

In the end they just groaned about not getting paid enough and went on strike !


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

jander13 said:


> so you are in saudi arabia but you want to learn about how to be social from dubai expats since dubai seems to be one of the more social middle east countries, right?


Good question.


----------



## sean21686 (Dec 4, 2010)

well all you need to do is just start walking around in Jumeirah beach. You would find a lot of friends just lying or walking around. Grab a few from there.

Oh by the we are into making friends as well, introducing yourself wouls help.;-)


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

sean21686 said:


> Oh by the we are into making friends as well, introducing yourself wouls help.;-)


75 messages in a dayish period of time.... I think we can safely call you a forum addict already!!!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes by all means, grab a few but make sure it's not kidnapping first


----------



## sean21686 (Dec 4, 2010)

All thanks to you Jinxy. So now forum addict or what?


----------



## sean21686 (Dec 4, 2010)

*Messages*



Jynxgirl said:


> 75 messages in a dayish period of time.... I think we can safely call you a forum addict already!!!



I could do more if you would like ;-)


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

heshabaik said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am a new expat to Dubai and I am not social enough.
> Want to expand network and learn from others.
> ...


My best advice? do what I do. I hit the construction sites daily and harass the laborers until they agree to hang out / have drinks with me at some point. Even if they dont speak English, I make hand signals pretending to drink beers and then act like Im falling over drunk... and do dancing moves and with that, they know I mean "lets hit a bar, meet some chicks and get drunk!". 

Ok, all joking aside. Your best bet is to make friends on forums like this one. Find clubs / organizations in your area that like to do what you do. For example, lets assume you like going Off-roading, well then google "Off-Roading Dubai" and Im sure youll find like-minded individuals. Attend get-togethers like the ones we have here in Dubai in your city and just introduce yourself. You really cant "be shy" here, because we are all in the same boat. We are all from some place else trying to find people to hang out with, as such, its easier for people to be open to making friendships. 

Cheers man!


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Good question.


His comment / post states he is new to Dubai although his status says "Saudi Arabia"



sean21686 said:


> well all you need to do is just start walking around in Jumeirah beach. You would find a lot of friends just lying or walking around. Grab a few from there.
> 
> Oh by the we are into making friends as well, introducing yourself wouls help.;-)


Oh no! Sean, bad idea! If someone had given me that advice originally I would have taken it literally... running around the beach "grabbing" people who are lying around... to make friends. Im sure Id be in jail by now! Haha. To original poster, DO NOT GRAB or even consider this action... rather, you know, strike up a conversation with people man. One of my things is that if I hear other people speaking in accents similar to mine (Canadian / American) I ask where they are from. If i hear them speaking British, I just roll my eyes and walk in the other direction. 



Moe78 said:


> Yes by all means, grab a few but make sure it's not kidnapping first


I prefer giving the girl a quick slap on the butt first, if she doesnt react aggressively, they I know shes probably Russian and shes ok with making a new friend. Since I dont speak Russian, step #2 is pull out a bottle of vodka and thats pretty much the entire handbook on how to meet gorgeous Russian women!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

sean21686 said:


> I could do more if you would like ;-)


No.


----------



## sean21686 (Dec 4, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> No.



No? That's bad.


----------



## shoeb (Oct 18, 2010)

try to walk in malls and beaches you will find many like you single and start conversation with them, if you are good enough to communicate first time


----------



## sean21686 (Dec 4, 2010)

*Malls*



shoeb said:


> try to walk in malls and beaches you will find many like you single and start conversation with them, if you are good enough to communicate first time


I don't know why I find this a more desperate approach. But then better than grabbing people at the beach or walkways.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

shoeb said:


> try to walk in malls and beaches you will find many like you single and start conversation with them, if you are good enough to communicate first time


Seriously? 
-


----------



## sean21686 (Dec 4, 2010)

*Single*



shoeb said:


> try to walk in malls and beaches you will find many like you single and start conversation with them, if you are good enough to communicate first time


By the way how would you know whether that are single or not?


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> By the way how would you know whether that are single or not?


I assume by single he means other people also walking around on their own and not necessarily referring to their relationship status


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

ahhh so is this why when I have a coffee at a cafe by myself Arab men invite themselves to my table?!


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Rochelle said:


> ahhh so is this why when I have a coffee at a cafe by myself Arab men invite themselves to my table?!


A) Im not Arab
B) Thats just me in different disguises. Obviously you havent caught on to the fake moustache yet.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> ahhh so is this why when I have a coffee at a cafe by myself Arab men invite themselves to my table?!


oh those daring arabs  

well considering the person who gave that advice seems to be a local it must be okay in their culture. foreign woman+alone=go hang out


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

I especially love that they don't ask.. they just sit down and offer to buy me a coffee/breakfast what have you.. 

To be fair.. I could live/eat/drink very cheaply here if I took them up on these offers


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

jander13 said:


> oh those daring arabs
> 
> well considering the person who gave that advice seems to be a local it must be okay in their culture. foreign woman+alone=go hang out


I always sit down at tables when a woman is sitting by herself, that is until her husband returns from the restroom, at which point I pretend to be a survey-taker and ask her to rate random stuff on a scale of 1-10 while slowly backing away / preparing to run. 

Another great technique is to just pretend to be the guy that hands the towels to people in the restrooms. Stand at the sink, hand over the towel after they wash their hands and pretend there is absolutely nothing wrong with you being in the women's restroom. I get at least 2 or 3 phone numbers every time!  lol



Rochelle said:


> I especially love that they don't ask.. they just sit down and offer to buy me a coffee/breakfast what have you..
> 
> To be fair.. I could live/eat/drink very cheaply here if I took them up on these offers


Oh never mind, then that wasnt me as usually when i approach tables like this, I grab the girls food and take a bite out of it nonchalantly, flirting while chewing with my mouth open. I never offer to pay.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Nightshadow said:


> I always sit down at tables when a woman is sitting by herself, that is until her husband returns from the restroom, at which point I pretend to be a survey-taker and ask her to rate random stuff on a scale of 1-10 while slowly backing away / preparing to run.
> 
> Another great technique is to just pretend to be the guy that hands the towels to people in the restrooms. Stand at the sink, hand over the towel after they wash their hands and pretend there is absolutely nothing wrong with you being in the women's restroom. I get at least 2 or 3 phone numbers every time!  lol


On a slightly serious note, if you plan on doing that here, I do hope you have friends who will stand bail for you when you get arrested...
-


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I especially love that they don't ask.. they just sit down and offer to buy me a coffee/breakfast what have you..
> 
> To be fair.. I could live/eat/drink very cheaply here if I took them up on these offer


we should probably blame Hollywood for this twist in their culture  you could have them help you choose your groceries as well.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I always sit down at tables when a woman is sitting by herself, that is until her husband returns from the restroom, at which point I pretend to be a survey-taker and ask her to rate random stuff on a scale of 1-10 while slowly backing away / preparing to run.
> 
> Another great technique is to just pretend to be the guy that hands the towels to people in the restrooms. Stand at the sink, hand over the towel after they wash their hands and pretend there is absolutely nothing wrong with you being in the women's restroom. I get at least 2 or 3 phone numbers every time! lol


i am gonna blame hollywood for this one as well and i guess women dig janitors.


----------



## sean21686 (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm wondering what the real situation is whether you are getting two or three numbers or the cops allowing you to call two or three numbers to get a bail ;-)


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> On a slightly serious note, if you plan on doing that here, I do hope you have friends who will stand bail for you when you get arrested...
> -


youre kidding right? outside of a hollywood comedy or a Ricky Gervais skit, what man in his right mind would do any of the things I mentioned? I hope no one here takes me seriously and if you do, heres my disclaimer "please dont try this yourself, I am a trained professional-clown"


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

Nightshadow said:


> youre kidding right? outside of a hollywood comedy or a Ricky Gervais skit, what man in his right mind would do any of the things I mentioned? I hope no one here takes me seriously and if you do, heres my disclaimer "please dont try this yourself, I am a trained professional-clown"


i can clearly see you doing something like this.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> youre kidding right? outside of a hollywood comedy or a Ricky Gervais skit, what man in his right mind would do any of the things I mentioned? I hope no one here takes me seriously and if you do, heres my disclaimer "please dont try this yourself, I am a trained professional-clown"


Just wondering, how would anyone know when you're joking and when you're serious? These posts can be read by non-members as well, what if they actually take your comments seriously?


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Just wondering, how would anyone know when you're joking and when you're serious? These posts can be read by non-members as well, what if they actually take your comments seriously?


yeah someone might be in jail right now because of you.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Just wondering, how would anyone know when you're joking and when you're serious? These posts can be read by non-members as well, what if they actually take your comments seriously?


Oh come on now, you have plenty of joke comments as well and its quite easy to tell when youre just being comical and when youre serious.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> Oh come on now, you have plenty of joke comments as well and its quite easy to tell when youre just being comical and when youre serious.


I'm just wondering, that's all, because it's sometimes difficult to tell if you're actually serious or joking.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Oh come on now, you have plenty of joke comments as well and its quite easy to tell when youre just being comical and when youre serious.


They tend to be on the lounge and/or supported by emotes but anyway this thread doesn't belong here at this point so i am out!


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

jander13 said:


> we should probably blame Hollywood for this twist in their culture  you could have them help you choose your groceries as well.


I was thinking to get them to take me clothes shopping as well... The new 40 luxury stores in Emirates mall could use my attention I feel  

I very quickly drop into the conversation that I am married and tend to finish my coffee quickly . Lol!


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

there's a huge difference between meeting people and making friends in this place.

i think the point here is how you make friends if i read the original post correctly.

shouldn't this thread be in the lounge?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Dammit NS, I called you to bail me out after I took what you said seriously! Pick up!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

well, you have to admit, that's a big big "upgrade" from the ones that just ... stare ... 



Rochelle said:


> ahhh so is this why when I have a coffee at a cafe by myself Arab men invite themselves to my table?!


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Lol true...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Nightshadow said:


> youre kidding right? outside of a hollywood comedy or a Ricky Gervais skit, what man in his right mind would do any of the things I mentioned? I hope no one here takes me seriously and if you do, heres my disclaimer "please dont try this yourself, I am a trained professional-clown"


I am not kidding.

This is an information forum, not a teenage chatroom. If you want to keep talking nonsense do it in The Lounge, not here as we are actually trying to help people on the main country forums.

:mod:


----------



## lookingforsmth (Nov 23, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> I prefer giving the girl a quick slap on the butt first, if she doesnt react aggressively, they I know shes probably Russian and shes ok with making a new friend. Since I dont speak Russian, step #2 is pull out a bottle of vodka and thats pretty much the entire handbook on how to meet gorgeous Russian women!


please refrain from such comments. thanks


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

lookingforsmth said:


> please refrain from such comments. thanks


It was only a matter of time before someone spoke up. I was wondering how everyone let that comment pass.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> It was only a matter of time before someone spoke up. I was wondering how everyone let that comment pass.


i didn't even see that, i kinda started just skimming over ns literature awhile ago 

very derogatory comment.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

It is offensive, derogatory & not acceptable on this forum. Even in 'jest'.


----------

